# And I thought there was nothin' good on TV!



## njsimonson

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/general/s/g ... urday.html

Three-and-a-half hours of bass fishing. How can you go wrong? Happy new year to US!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Yeah, me and the little one watch espn outdoors early sat. mornings and this is on. I get a kick out of the program where they totally pick apart a guy fishing and rip on him for everything he does wrong. They must pay that guy to be torn apart on national TV. I do pick up on some good points they make, but the guy doing all the do's and dont's gets sort of old the way he pats himself on the back. I always thought it would be funny if the "guinnie pig" would hear him and turn to the camera and tell him to :soapbox:


----------



## holmsvc

Oh good bass fishing.


----------



## njsimonson

You'll have to excuse Josh, he's a big bullhead fan and cant figure out why I always want to fish bass on the river instead of his favorite fish.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Bullheads! Now that sure takes me back. We have a small lake nearby that used to be full of them. Boy would we have a hoot catching them one after another. We smoked them like we did our catfish back when I ran a set-line. Very tasty. Bass and Northerns are my cup of tea though.
:beer:


----------



## holmsvc

Yes I agree bass is very tasty! You have any good recipes for baking it?


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Broil in the oven, and just baste it with butter and coat it lightly with paprika.

This is what I do with largemouth I get through the ice, the fish is much more firm and flakey, the warm water bass I release.


----------



## njsimonson

You see the sign on the door when you walked in this forum Holmes?!? 

Moderator: njsimonson

Next week you might log in and my secretary will look for your name...
nooo...
not here...
lemme check this list...
nope...hmmm....

OH WAIT, HERE YOU ARE!!!

Under the heading "Banned for Life!!!" 

Here's how disappointed Holmes gets when he catches any species of bass...
















It's almost like you can read his mind just by looking at the pictures..."damn, I swore THIS was a bullhead for SURE!!!"

PS: Man, that sure is one ugly hat...whatever happened to that thing? Oh that's right...it's somewhere at the bottom of Channel A! You should buy the "Bullhead Boss" hat on sale at Scheels!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Ohhh I see what we have here. The fog has lifted. Yep, that is one ugly hat. :lol: 
"NO SOUP FOR YOU!"

I really don't keep any bass I catch, awful, icky, bitter. Even cold water bass, very bland, don't even waste the time on em'. :wink:

Well, gotta go do some more catch and release. See ya'. 8)


----------



## njsimonson

Atta boy Goldy!


----------



## Ryan_Todd

nick i heard you on kfgo on saturday morning.


----------



## holmsvc

I notice how Ryan didn't say anything good about you being the radio. Making fun of the hat is not needed. Simonson's dad did that enough times. He even offered to get me a new hat. I don't mind catching bass. I just like giving simonson a hard time. Its a good thing he can catch bass he is curse when it comes to ice fishing.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

yeah and i didn't say anything bad about him being on the radio either. i just caught part of it so i didn't even really know what he was talking about. i just heard he was on.


----------



## holmsvc

I know you didn't saying anything bad about him he did a good job as usual.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> nick i heard you on kfgo on saturday morning.


Right away, I hand out bass recipes on Nodak and next thing you know their on the radio. :lol:


----------



## njsimonson

Yup, I was on the radio. My mom said I was good, but then again she has to say that, she's my mom! 

Its always fun to be on Doug's show. He usually lets me run my mouth once, or twice each year. Usually fishing-related, sometimes other topics come up. Lots of fun, one session was smallmouth on the Sheyenne. Funny, no one ever showed up after the program...maybe because I said there were NO BASS on the river...Muahahaha! Nah, I said it was good, still no one showed up. Of course, we have our share of local idiot meat-hogs keeping 18 inchers for food. :roll: :roll: :roll: Will they never learn?!? (Save the "I have a license, I can keep what I want schpeel, I've heard it before)

Signing off,
NJ "The catch and release nazi" Simonson


----------

